# Is NSFv4 the default NFS server in FreeBSD 9?



## olav (Nov 18, 2011)

Or do you have specify that you want to run NSFv4 in /etc/rc.conf?
Is there a man page for NSFv4 yet?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 18, 2011)

From nfsd(8) on a 9.0-RC2 system:


> The new NFS server that includes NFSv4 support is now the default, ...


----------



## oops (Nov 18, 2011)

No, NFS was replaced by new implementation but the server uses NFSv3 by default. See also nfsv4(4) manpage.

```
[b][file]/etc/rc.d/nfsd[/file]:[/b]
if checkyesno nfsv4_server_enable; then
        sysctl vfs.nfsd.server_max_nfsvers=4 > /dev/null
        if ! checkyesno nfsuserd_enable  && \
            ! /etc/rc.d/nfsuserd forcestatus 1>/dev/null 2>&1
        then
                if ! force_depend nfsuserd; then
                        err 1 "Cannot run nfsuserd"
                fi
        fi
else
        echo 'NFSv4 is disabled'
        sysctl vfs.nfsd.server_max_nfsvers=3 > /dev/null
fi
```


----------

